# Cat died suddenly this morning...



## Cattailgal (Mar 18, 2004)

Sport, was a 24 lb Maine **** - 13 years old and overweight. He'd been eating Science Diet RD for years - recently switched from dry to canned. Otherwise, we thought he was healthy.

My DH went downstairs earlyt his morning and Sport was meowing at the food bowl as usual, begging to eat. (He didn't feed him - I always do.) DH went up to take a shower and came back down, Sport was lying on the front floormat, dead (like he was sleeping).

Perhaps he had a heart attack - what an awful shock. He was the sweetest most loving cat.

He'd also had a problem with constipation. I'd been giving him pumpkin - one spoonful with his meals. Last night, I gave him a little extra pumpkin - which I'm now worrying about (could this have caused a problem?)

It's so hard to lose him - he was like my child. Now I somehow have to tell my 2 and 5 year old children. He was their favorite...

KC


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you were doing the best for Sport.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm terrible sorry for your loss..

Have fun at the bridge, Sport!


----------

